# [portage] Fehler beim erstellen des Manifests

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

seit kurzem bekomme ich beim erstellen des Manifests folgend Fehlermeldung:

```
vdr01 ~ # ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild digest

: command not foundx11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild: line 4:

: command not foundx11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild: line 6:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06 failed (depend phase):

.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 519:  Called source '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild'

'*   nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild, line   7:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'multilib' 'versionator' 'linux-mod' 'flag-o-matic' 'nvidia-driver

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 254:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'local-repo': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06/work/nvidia-drivers-290.06'

vdr01 ~ #

```

Woran kann denn das liegen?

----------

## firefly

probiers mal mit 

```
ebuild manifest
```

 AFAIK ist die digest option depricated

----------

## 3PO

Selber Fehler...  :Sad: 

```
vdr01 ~ # ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild manifest

: command not foundx11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild: line 4:

: command not foundx11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild: line 6:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06 failed (depend phase):

.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 519:  Called source '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild'

'*   nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild, line   7:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'multilib' 'versionator' 'linux-mod' 'flag-o-matic' 'nvidia-driver

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 254:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'local-repo': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06/work/nvidia-drivers-290.06'

vdr01 ~ #

```

----------

## firefly

dann ist das ebuild "kaputt"

----------

## Finswimmer

: command not foundx11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild: line 4: 

Die Zeile sieht ein bisschen komisch aus:

Sie beginnt mit :

Hinter dem found ist ein Abstand.

Zeig mal dein Eubild. Evtl. ist da was falsch?

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> [...] Zeig mal dein Eubild. Evtl. ist da was falsch?

 

Das ebuild ist von hier:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild?view=log

Ich habe es nicht verändert.

----------

## 3PO

[ERLEDIGT]

Ich habe das ebuild mal gelöscht und neu heruntergelden, dann ging es auf einmal.

Keine Ahnung, was da beim ersten Mal schiefgelaufen ist??

----------

